# N-formation



## Spatz (Oct 17, 2011)

Bad title, but the idea is there.


GO here


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 17, 2011)

There's already a thread for this? :E


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 18, 2011)

... where?

(also I see what you did there with the thread title dohohoho)


----------



## mewtini (Oct 18, 2011)

I think legend is thinking of your RS remake thread.

I wonder if N can see my futurrrrrre


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 18, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> I think legend is thinking of your RS remake thread.


No, but I think I'm thinking of a thread on VR, so nevermind.



ultraviolet said:


> (also I see what you did there with the thread title dohohoho)


I don't? :E
EDIT: Wow, literally the second I posted this I got it :\


----------



## Dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

Natural Harmonia Gropius is a ridiculous name.


----------



## Spatz (Oct 20, 2011)

Windragon said:


> Natural Harmonia Gropius is a ridiculous name.


Tell that to Ghetsis


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that his name (even though it's terrible and I see why he goes by N) fits extremely well! He's a total hippie, man.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 20, 2011)

Windragon said:


> Natural Harmonia Gropius is a ridiculous name.


that's probably why he just goes as N, really...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 20, 2011)

if you had a name like that, you'd go by N, too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the math refference, personally.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 20, 2011)

Lirris said:


> Tell that to Ghetsis


Ghetsis' name is _fantastic._

... well it is in every other language besides English, anyway.


----------



## actionhero112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wait, N is a dude? Oh damn. Looks like I like men. Which isn't bad, but its a little hard to swallow. And a pain in the butt to be honest. Wasted time and whatnot. Now to find my slightly damp copy of 'Men's Weekly.'

I wonder how the conversation is going to go when N figures out he is adopted. My money is on hysterical crying followed by N trying to force himself inside of a pokeball. "I CAN DO IT MOM, WATCH!" 

Ah priceless. Remember kids, more colorful balls doesn't mean someone is better than you.

Gosh he's a tool.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 30, 2011)

actionhero112 said:


> Wait, N is a dude? Oh damn. Looks like I like men. Which isn't bad, but its a little hard to swallow. And a pain in the butt to be honest. Wasted time and whatnot. Now to find my slightly damp copy of 'Men's Weekly.'
> 
> I wonder how the conversation is going to go when N figures out he is adopted. My money is on hysterical crying followed by N trying to force himself inside of a pokeball. "I CAN DO IT MOM, WATCH!"
> 
> ...


Action. I love you.


----------



## Spatz (Oct 30, 2011)

^Just posting this here.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Lirris said:


> ^Just posting this here.


this is
this is just
yes


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2011)

It's funny how there's so much artwork trying to show how much of a loser N is compared to other criminal team leaders in spite of the fact he's the only one of the lot who successfully obtained a legendary Pokémon and commanded it to battle multiple times without a hitch.

And that's not even to mention how he's not really the leader, and that Ghetsis is right up there with the others.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 30, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> I like the math refference, personally.


Hm, I thought the math reference was already implied with just plain old "N". N is usually used as a toss-away variable in math equations when solving for unimportant things (while x is usually for more important things), which is symbolic as well. N Harmonia also has the musical pun to it.

I'm just really wondering about where "Gropius" came from.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 30, 2011)

May be a loose adaptation of "Grope Us" 
The people of the PokeWorld are trying to tell us something. I can tell.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 30, 2011)

Gropius is apparently an actual German name.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 30, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> Gropius is apparently an actual German name.


It doesn't matter whether it's an actual name or not; there's tons of other real names out there that don't sound as ... suspicious ... as Gropius. I'm pretty sure the Japanese Nintendo peope are going to pass important things through English-speakers first, since the English-speaking parts of the world are really big buyers as well...


----------



## Spoon (Oct 30, 2011)

According to  Masuda's blog,  Ghetsis is named for the German word for G note ("G" pronounced "ghe") and the C sharp note ("cis" pronounced "tsis.") I wonder if Gropius has a similar theme?


----------



## actionhero112 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gropius doesn't sound suspicious. I think I have an uncle by that name and we used to practice naked wrestling in my basement almost every day through elementary school. One time he was showing me a hold and he had me pinned down for 10 minutes! However once I passed the age of 12 we didn't practice anymore. I wonder why? 

Gosh I miss your invasive attention Uncle Gropius.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 31, 2011)

Action? Why do you make me repeat this? I LOVE YOU.


----------

